# Nashville, TN: 201 Magazine



## ZaqHydN (Feb 13, 2011)

Launched Jan.26.2011

the 201 Magazine project is now in Phase One of it's three phase project, the online Photo Host with imags from the Nashville lifestyle, events and happenings.

If you live in Nashville and are interested, or just want to see a bunch of pics of what a day/night in Nashville looks like, check it out.

201.theCitiMag.com

We are looking for local photographers to join the project. 
201.theCitiMag.com/internship.html

Thanks for readin!


----------



## antphoto79 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Anthony Levatino*​                                                         800 South Browns Lane Unit F4   
Gallatin, TN 37066​ (850) 346-9510​                                               Email: anthonylevatino79@yahoo.com


OBJECTIVE 
Toobtain a professional position that will utilize and expand my education in digitalphotography by taking up challenging and interesting photographyassignments.  


EDUCATION

*Associates of Digital Photography                            *
*International Academy of Designand Technology *
ExpectedGraduation Date: May 2012
·        Related course work:  History andBusiness of Photography, Foundations and Fundamentals of Photography, ImagingSoftware 1&2 , Portraiture, Integrated Media, Color Management and PeoplesPhotography


ACCOMPLISHMENTS

·       Artworknominated for Juice Award 
·       Selectedto attend multiple school functions as the designated photographer 
·       Artworkselected to be viewed at the International Academy of Design and Tech Galleria 
·       MadeDeans List at IADT 


SKILLS & EXPERIENCE 

·        Exceptionalknowledge of digital and studio photography
·        Experience andknowledge in environmental/studio/location lighting 
·        Strongorganizational and communication skills 
·        Proficient inPhoto Shop software 



*EQUIMENT LIST*

Canon 60D                                                             
·        18-135mm canonlens                                                                                                
·        70-200mm 2.8fcanon lens                             
·        Canon 2xconverter                                       
·        Canon 580exflash                                           
·        Canon 430ex flash
·        Gary Fong lightdiffuser and reflectors
·        Canon MK-60Dmulti-power battery pack
·        Three Canon LP-E6DC7.2V 1800M AH (Li-ion) Batteries
·        One cord andcordless shutter release button
·        Manfrotto tripod
·        Manfrotto monopod
·        Studio Kit with 2strobes, 2 lamps, 4 light stands, 4 soft boxes, 1backdrop stand, 4 backdrops,and 4 poppers


----------



## antphoto79 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Anthony Levatino*​                                                         800 South Browns Lane Unit F4   
Gallatin, TN 37066​ (850) 346-9510​                                               Email: anthonylevatino79@yahoo.com


OBJECTIVE 
Toobtain a professional position that will utilize and expand my education in digitalphotography by taking up challenging and interesting photographyassignments.  


EDUCATION

*Associates of Digital Photography                            *
*International Academy of Designand Technology *
ExpectedGraduation Date: May 2012
·        Related course work:  History andBusiness of Photography, Foundations and Fundamentals of Photography, ImagingSoftware 1&2 , Portraiture, Integrated Media, Color Management and PeoplesPhotography


ACCOMPLISHMENTS

·       Artworknominated for Juice Award 
·       Selectedto attend multiple school functions as the designated photographer 
·       Artworkselected to be viewed at the International Academy of Design and Tech Galleria 
·       MadeDeans List at IADT 


SKILLS & EXPERIENCE 

·        Exceptionalknowledge of digital and studio photography
·        Experience andknowledge in environmental/studio/location lighting 
·        Strongorganizational and communication skills 
·        Proficient inPhoto Shop software 



*EQUIMENT LIST*

Canon 60D                                                             
·        18-135mm canonlens                                                                                                
·        70-200mm 2.8fcanon lens                             
·        Canon 2xconverter                                       
·        Canon 580exflash                                           
·        Canon 430ex flash
·        Gary Fong lightdiffuser and reflectors
·        Canon MK-60Dmulti-power battery pack
·        Three Canon LP-E6DC7.2V 1800M AH (Li-ion) Batteries
·        One cord andcordless shutter release button
·        Manfrotto tripod
·        Manfrotto monopod
·        Studio Kit with 2strobes, 2 lamps, 4 light stands, 4 soft boxes, 1backdrop stand, 4 backdrops,and 4 poppers


----------

